
How to get rich in America: A dozen entrepreneurs, a dozen success stories - staunch
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/moneymag/0706/gallery.success_stories.moneymag/index.html
======
brlewis
The second guy lives in my town, is about my age, prepped while on payroll as
I'm doing, and entered an established market as I'm doing. I should meet him.

